# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  MSDE in Access

## angie

If I install the MSDE in Access can I test SQL statements and see the results like the query analyser in SQL Server

----------


## MAK

please explain

If I install the MSDE in Access ?



FYI.
Ms-Access has feature of using SQL Statement which gives results like SQL Query analyser. you dont have to install MSDE for that.

----------


## angie

Really?
how do I get to this feature in Access and be able to see results like in Query Analyser

Thanks
Angie :Confused:

----------


## MAK

Query design - in design mode and sql mode works like Query analyser.

May I know what you are looking for in MS-Access?

----------


## angie

I need to teach a group of students SQL.  I have been brought up on Oracle Developer.  The college does nor have Oracle and I am trying to get the same functionality that is in SQL query analyser.  I need to create tables as well as queries.  So how do you start the whole thing in Access.

Thanks
Angie

----------


## MAK

1. Open MS-Access
2. Create or open a database
3. Click on Queries (on the objects list)
4. Double click on "Create Query in design view". A small window for selecting tables appear.
5. Press Escape
6. Click on the Menu "View" and select "SQL View"
7. Type "Create table x123 (Id int, name varchar(100));"

8. Click "!" to execute the query. It will create a table.
9. Erase the query or save it.

Repeat this (from 6 to 9) for all the queries. Most of the ANSI SQL syntax works.

----------


## nicc777

> _Originally posted by angie_ 
> *I need to teach a group of students SQL.  I have been brought up on Oracle Developer.  The college does nor have Oracle and I am trying to get the same functionality that is in SQL query analyser.  I need to create tables as well as queries.  So how do you start the whole thing in Access.
> 
> Thanks
> Angie*


Can I suggest MySQL. With the command line MySQL client you can focus on SQL, rather then GUI orientation. MySQL also comes with excellent beginner tutorials which you can use as part of the learning process. There are also many API's available in particular for C++ and Perl.

There are also some GUI clients available, and the one I enjoy most is datastudio which is a Java client into various databases including MySQL, MS SQL Server, DB2 and others. 

Cheers

----------


## MAK

All RDBMS has trial versions. Why cant you just download it?

----------


## nicc777

MySQL and PostgreSQL is Open Source. Perfect for the education environment  :Cool:  

Cheers

----------

